# I don't want to love my husband anymore



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

...or stbxh I guess.



It's been almost 4 months since he told me he didnt love me anymore one night and told me to leave.



I was 8 months pregnant at the time and I am 98% positive there was no affair.

Since then I have endured being ignored, being told "its not you, its me", being told "you arent the woman I thought you were" "you're annoying", then being told "I dont know what I want" and given a false sense of hope at him coming back, then given the cold shoulder...and somewhere in between all of this- giving birth to our daughter( complicated and almost fatal delivery for us both).


He only sees the baby once every couple of weeks for a couple hours. We are basically out of sight out of mind to him.

I am bitter and angry towards him and I feel contempt but deep down I know I am still in love with him(stupidly). I feel very sad that I was abandoned and that I will never find someone who really truly loves me like I love them.

I just want to know how I can stop loving him. Is there a way?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

How about keep thinking about these facts:

-You were 8 months pregnant with HIS child and he wanted YOU to leave the marital home

-You were 8 months pregnant with HIS child and he said he didn't love you

-You were 8 months pregnant with HIS child and he's done nothing but tell you all the things that were wrong with you and given you false hope

-He's comes to see HIS daughter only every couple of weeks for a couple hours

What is it that STILL makes you love him? He is not even worthy of friendship at this point in time.

If you can, get some counseling to figure out why you're still drawn to him. He isn'y worth it. He's a piece of sh1t of a human being if you ask me


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I was going to say you probably need to explore your abandonment issues but you've already elected that as your handle. You are going to need to go to therapy.

The fact that you still have a strong emotional connection to someone who is or was obviously abusive to you shows that you have things you need to work through. It will not go away on it's own, and you are destined to repeat the same mistakes you've already made, unless you understand and overcome your past.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

WOW.. You fella needs to be taken in the woods by a couple of big guys and have 7 shades of cr*p knocked into him. 

His behaviours at 8 months of your pregnancy was sickening. H appears to act like a 7 year old who doesnt want to play with their toys anymore.

What Toffer said is on the money IMO. Get some legal advice, hitting him with some maintenace bills and find a guy that knows how to treat a lady with at least respect.

You might love him but you dont need to be iIN love with him A ggod councillor will be of help and no doubt guide you to look putting all your love in to that child you have there until someone worthy of you comes along


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

I guess I was just blindsided...
I dont want to be in love and I dont even want to love him.

I didnt marry an ass and that is what he has become.

Its just painful. I feel like he just threw me away like yesterdays garbage. We were best friends then...its like he changed over night.


Maybe that is part of my problem. The other part is that I view marriage as a forever deal and he is forcing me to break my vows.

I am already attending IC.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Contact a lawyer and be sure to get every dime that is owed to you and your child


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

I have already filed for child support.

I guess I am looking for answers and closure I may never get.

I just dont want to feel for him anymore.


----------

